# Nigripinnis bred!



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

The female finally held her spawn for the full term! Managed to remove the babies (with difficulty!) and they are free swimming and eating. 10 babies released and 9 surviving


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats on your spawn! They are cave spawner's aren't they?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! Great news! Always nice to hear Lake Tanganjika fish bred in captivity. Congraduations!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats on your new children!


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Not really - they like living just off the vertical rock face and will stake a territory off a rock for spawning purposes



hp10BII said:


> Congrats on your spawn! They are cave spawner's aren't they?


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Making good progress with good survival rate (8/10). Feeding off flakes and are now about 1/2".


----------

